# Privateer Press 10th Anniversary Sale!



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

> In celebration of our ten-year anniversary, the Privateer Press online store will be hosting great deals on a selection of products from all our current game lines from now until the end of June. We’re kicking things off with some fantastic offers on our award-winning miniatures games WARMACHINE and HORDES.
> 
> Between now and June 20th, we’re offering WARMACHINE Starter Bundles and HORDES Starter Bundles! Pick any battlegroup box set, the associated faction tokens, and a set of WARMACHINE or HORDES templates, and receive a free copy of WARMACHINE: Prime Mk II or HORDES: Primal Mk II as well as a free Privateer Press tape measure!
> 
> ...


Link: http://privateerpress.com/privateer-press-10th-anniversary-sale

Seems like a good time to start Warmachine or Hordes.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

HAHAHAHA :laugh: Very nice and PERFECT timing.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

So basically, you buy three things; a starter box with 3-4 models for $50, templates for $10, and some tokens that ammounts in total to $72 and get the rulebook and a tapemeasure thats about $35 for free? 

Not that good a deal when with GW you get two armies totaling about 50 models, Including exclusive ones you can't buy seperately anywhere else, the rulebook, dice, templates, range rulers etc.. basically everything you need to start the game straight away without having to buy more models for $90.


----------



## orkz222 (Sep 28, 2010)

A very good deal, and free shipping! Getting that legion starter box I always wanted to get.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> So basically, you buy three things; a starter box with 3-4 models for $50, templates for $10, and some tokens that ammounts in total to $72 and get the rulebook and a tapemeasure thats about $35 for free?
> 
> Not that good a deal when with GW you get two armies totaling about 50 models, Including exclusive ones you can't buy seperately anywhere else, the rulebook, dice, templates, range rulers etc.. basically everything you need to start the game straight away without having to buy more models for $90.


Expect the space marine codex and the ork codex. Each which is another 33 dollars (due to the price increase). GW range rulers also suck and is a bit short of its full 18. Being 18 makes it almost useless as most weapons are range 24. And yes you do need to buy more models, the start set only gives you one troop choice unless your playing orks. And that 90 dollars is also going to go up to 99 dollars or for us Canadians it will be 118.75. So lets do all the math now:

99+33+25 (for scouts)=157 or if you want to play orks then it would cost 132.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Yes but, when you have to buy another battlebox at the least to play Warmachine or Hordes, being another $50, then you'll have to get the faction books for those being another $60...

Warmachine/Hordes minimum to play against someone $180, vs GW's minimum to play against someone of $132 according to your math... Plus you get literally 10 times the number of models with GW....


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Yes but, when you have to buy another battlebox at the least to play Warmachine or Hordes, being another $50, then you'll have to get the faction books for those being another $60...
> 
> Warmachine/Hordes minimum to play against someone $180, vs GW's minimum to play against someone of $132 according to your math... Plus you get literally 10 times the number of models with GW....


How the hell are you doing your math? The cost of two people to play warmachine would be about 120. About 70 for the the bundle set and another 50 for the starter set. Each start set comes with all the rules you need to play (the rules book also contains stats and rules for each faction common units). As both of them don't even have to buy the bundle set even if they did it would be 140 or 150 not 180.

As for GW it wouldn't be 132, it would be 190 dollars. The amount to start playing space marines plus the ork codex. So 120 verse 190 (70 dollar difference). Yes gw might give more models but PP has far better books


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> So basically, you buy three things; a starter box with 3-4 models for $50, templates for $10, and some tokens that ammounts in total to $72 and get the rulebook and a tapemeasure thats about $35 for free?
> 
> Not that good a deal when with GW you get two armies totaling about 50 models, Including exclusive ones you can't buy seperately anywhere else, the rulebook, dice, templates, range rulers etc.. basically everything you need to start the game straight away without having to buy more models for $90.


That is true... except you only have the option to play two armies when you start with the GW basic starter box. The GW starter kit is good value for money, that much is certain, but this deal allows you to start ANY army of your choice.

Not only that, but you get the full, massively thick mkII rulebook, and not a slimmed down pocket starterbook. That rulebook also describes all the prime (read: starting) models for warmachine (every faction except retribution), so you can start playing away with those boxes you and you buddy bought even without having to buy the warmachine faction books. So no... you don't have to buy those armybooks straight away, only if you want to take the game further and expand your army. 

And like necrosis also said: The PP books are superior. Full colour, thicker AND the option to upgrade to a hardback copy should you so desire. 

As for the timing: it couldn't be any better. Warmahordes is a very interesting gaming system. It's well worth giving a shot if you ask me. They are not a cheap miniature manufacturer (not even compared to GW) but man... that really is one solid game they have going. Clear, unambigious rules with consistent wording throughout the entire book and the army books. 

Plus, they have a pretty interesting view on gaming balance as well. The learning curve is pretty steep though. Expect to be bumrushed and crushed without mercy if you are starting against experienced players who already build a vast repertoire of combo's. If you start out with a couple of buddies, you'll quickly find out just how brutal the combat really can get in this game. :wink:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Are you guys maybe using different currencies? American and Canadian dollars perhaps?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Necrosis said:


> How the hell are you doing your math?


I used your math that you did 


Point is though, we could argue this both ways. GW gives you far more models and you don't have to buy anything else in the one box to be able to start playing against someone else.... PP may have better books, but you have to buy more at a greater cost to really get started.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Are you guys maybe using different currencies? American and Canadian dollars perhaps?


I'm using American.



GrizBe said:


> Point is though, we could argue this both ways. GW gives you far more models and you don't have to buy anything else in the one box to be able to start playing against someone else.... PP may have better books, but you have to buy more at a greater cost to really get started.


Once again I'm going to have to disagree with you. As you said we can argue it both ways.
Do you even play warmahince or hordes? Have you actually bought these products and seen what you get and what is inside them? Have you actually flip through the pages and taken a good long look at it? I've bought the assault on black reach set, I know whats in it and I know what it takes to get started. I've fully read the war machine rule book, I've bought warmachine product. I can tell you that the assault on black reach doesnt give you everything you need and the warmachine one does.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

So is the forum consenus that this is a good deal and enough to start playing the game without anymore need purchases right away?

Doc


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> I used your math that you did
> 
> 
> Point is though, we could argue this both ways. GW gives you far more models and you don't have to buy anything else in the one box to be able to start playing against someone else.... PP may have better books, but you have to buy more at a greater cost to really get started.


True... Untill one of those 2 ppl decides he wants to start another army then the two provided, and he'll have to start from scratch all over again and the only thing that will carry over onto his next army... is the small rulebook and the templates. The PP rulebook is the full monty AND it includes starting stats for any of the 4 factions, so that's a lot more versatile and offers way more options to expand if you ask me. 

So yeah... 99 dolars to start the game for GW, but you only get to choose out of 2 armies, cause any other option to start will be a LOT more expensive to start.

And now... 140 dolars to start playing for PP, choice of any warmahordes faction out there, each player owning a full rulebook and have his seperate templates, tapemeasure and specific army tokens. 

These are minimum prices, if I had to choose between the two, I'd say PP wins out. Mainly because I wouldn't have to live in symbioses with my buddy who started with me to have acces to all the material needed in a game... :grin:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

docgeo said:


> So is the forum consenus that this is a good deal and enough to start playing the game without anymore need purchases right away?
> 
> Doc


That's basically how it works, yes. The Battle Boxes (or whatever they're called) contain enough models to play a game with a "legal" army immediately, though you'd still need templates and a rulebook, which this deal provides you with.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

I'm going to have to hand the site usability award to GW though... man, would it kill PP to add a couple pictures of actual box contents to the offers?


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Okay...thanks! I have watched a few matches on you tube by miniwargammers but do you or anyone else have a feeling about how the games plays and if it is worth diverting a little money towards?


Doc


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

docgeo said:


> Okay...thanks! I have watched a few matches on you tube by miniwargammers but do you or anyone else have a feeling about how the games plays and if it is worth diverting a little money towards?
> 
> 
> Doc


I would suggest playing it on vassal to get a feel for it. As PP actually supports vassal and approved the Warmachine and Hordes for vassal.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Necrosis said:


> I would suggest playing it on vassal to get a feel for it. As PP actually supports vassal and approved the Warmachine and Hordes for vassal.


WOW...that is really great of them. I would love to but the internet on the small base I am on in Iraq is always ify...I might have to wait until JUNE16!!!!!! WHEN I GET HOME WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Doc


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

docgeo said:


> Okay...thanks! I have watched a few matches on you tube by miniwargammers but do you or anyone else have a feeling about how the games plays and if it is worth diverting a little money towards?
> 
> 
> Doc


The game plays quite differently from GW games in a sense that you have to activate every model/unit completely (so move and activate, meaning shooting or close combat) before moving onto the next unit. That takes some forethought and planning. 

Also, the game allows a lot of shenanigans because of this (in a good way). So you can use some of your own units to slam models away that would otherwise screen the target from getting charged for instance, or slam models into other models standing behind it, making the game feel a lot more brutal then the average GW game. You'll be able to start headbutting opposing modes, trow them around on the battlefield and leaving them knocked down and stunned for the rest of your army to gangbang that poor sucker. 

All in all: uninhibited violence and a lot more action packed compared to how 40k or WHFB plays. A lot more dependant on your micro management skills and fine positioning (which is what I meant when I said this game has a steeper learning curve) as well.

By far the worse thing of this game system: When it's your opponents turn, it's bending over and taking it up the tailpipe basically. There is almost nothing you can or have to do during your opponents turn. That's not bad for smaller games, but it can get a bit tedious when you play larger games (of say: 100+ points).


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You are getting about $95.00 worth of stuff for 62.99/65.99. I think it is an outstanding deal and maybe picking up a new boxset as I need the new rulebook anyway.

Quit fucking arguing if the GW boxsets are a better deal, that is not the focus or question asked in the thread. In this game a starter set is playable, you do not need/want 50 damn models to play.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

The bundle set has just gone down in price to 61.99 for warmachine and 65.99 for hordes.
Link: http://store.privateerpress.com/index.aspx


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Another point worth considering is the models that come with each of the games. I don't know about the Warmachine boxed sets, but from the pictures on the website, the miniatures look to be in dynamic pose, where as the miniatures that come in the AoBR boxed set look shite, they are static looking and two dimensional and don't really look as good as the individual units available from GW.

Also on a completely different note I 've noticed that when GW hit a milestone they bring out some limited edition trinket you don't really need in oreder to screw you out of more of your money, but PP on the other hand, as demonstrated by this deal, offer their customers real savings. I can't for the life of me ever remember GW having a sale where they lowered the price of the product ever.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Tu, the models in the starter boxes are the same ones you get if you buy them separately. I have two armies and I think the models are great.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

The models in the GW starter sets, right back from 2nd edition onwards, for the SM anyway, are two piece snap together models and they're all the same pose. I know this because I bought Battle fro Macragge thinking I'd get the proper multi part posable marines and to make matters worse the mold lines on the miniatures were terrible and the connection to the sprues were located in really inconvenient places. I will admit I am not 100% sure if the situation is the same with the Assault on Black Reach boxed set because I never bought it because, looking at the pictures of the contents, the models are two piece snap together ones that are kiddy friendly.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Assault is 2 piece snap together but they have redone the models and they look much better then they used to.

The Warmachine models are the same as what comes in the various box sets. When I bought mine they where in pewter though.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> You are getting about $95.00 worth of stuff for 62.99/65.99. I think it is an outstanding deal and maybe picking up a new boxset as I need the new rulebook anyway.
> 
> Quit [email protected]#$ arguing if the GW boxsets are a better deal, that is not the focus or question asked in the thread. In this game a starter set is playable, you do not need/want 50 damn models to play.


This is great..that is what I needed to hear now to help me decide what to play....Horde or Warmachine? And which race?

thanks,
Doc


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Shandathe said:


> I'm going to have to hand the site usability award to GW though... man, would it kill PP to add a couple pictures of actual box contents to the offers?


Umm, ALL of the Battle Boxes are viewable in the Gallery...


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Umm, ALL of the Battle Boxes are viewable in the Gallery...


Not in the shop though, which is kinda messy.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Assault is 2 piece snap together but they have redone the models and they look much better then they used to.
> 
> The Warmachine models are the same as what comes in the various box sets. When I bought mine they where in pewter though.


Ah, a thousand apologies, I thought you were saying that the GW models in the starter set were the same as the ones that you buy separately. So the Privateer Press models in the starter sets are the same as what comes in the other box sets, yet another selling point over GW.


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

I Lucius shall build a Legion of Everblight army. It will be made of all females. My first warbeast shall be dubbed, Spanky...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

wow have they really been kicking around for 10 years, or is the 10th anniversary to celebrate there 10th customer?:biggrin:


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

I shall use Lilith: Herald of Everblight for my pay as an Slaanesh Champion can no longer afford to fund my Eldar army. For I Lucius shall dominate the gaming world of Hordes. FOR I AM LUCIUS!!!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Lucius_the_Eternal said:


> FOR I REALLY SHOULD GET OUT MORE!!!


Seriously, the joke is well past it's sell by date now and wasn't very funny to begin with.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Lucius_the_Eternal said:


> I Lucius shall build a Legion of Everblight army. It will be made of all females. My first warbeast shall be dubbed, Spanky...


alright...I know this is off topic but I read this quote and laughed so hard causing diet mountain dew to come out my nose:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Doc


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

tu_shan82 said:


> Ah, a thousand apologies, I thought you were saying that the GW models in the starter set were the same as the ones that you buy separately. So the Privateer Press models in the starter sets are the same as what comes in the other box sets, yet another selling point over GW.


That is not 100% accurate.

They are the same sculpts, but if you buy a seperate warjack, you get ALL the arm options to make them into any variation of the chasis in question. 

The plastic Khador heavy warjack for instance can be assembled as:
- Juggernaught
- Marauder
- Destroyer
- Decimator

So it's basically a magnetisation wet dream. And with extra kits, they can be made into special, unique jacks like Torch and Black Ivan

You don't have that flexibilty for your starter boxed sets. They only come with the weapon options for the jacks depicted on the box. Other then that, they are identical.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Lucius_the_Eternal said:


> I Lucius shall build a Legion of Everblight army. It will be made of all females. My first warbeast shall be dubbed, Spanky...


Another excellent point, clearly stated and reasonable as always, Lucius. Thank you.
Yes, it is true, if you like having female models in your armies, PP also does much better females than GW, especially faces. They actually look *gasp* feminine (but generally they still look like they would rip off your scrotum and show it to you).


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Anarkitty said:


> Another excellent point, clearly stated and reasonable as always, Lucius. Thank you.
> Yes, it is true, if you like having female models in your armies, PP also does much better females than GW, especially faces. They actually look *gasp* feminine (but generally they still look like they would rip off your scrotum and show it to you).


Ill second that the female models PP makes actually look somewhat attractive. GW tends to make drag queens IMO. Have you seen the DE wyches.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

TheSpore said:


> Have you seen the DE wyches.


Not slamming PP because I like many of their female models, but have you see Lelith? There's nothing remotely masculine about that model.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

The only thing I dont like about privateer press models is that some are off scale. My retribution Storm Fall Archers and Souless Escort are clearly different sizes then all other retribution.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> Not slamming PP because I like many of their female models, but have you see Lelith? There's nothing remotely masculine about that model.


:goodpost:

I have to agree with you on that one model...the sad thing is it is only on that one model.


Doc


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

docgeo said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> I have to agree with you on that one model...the sad thing is it is only on that one model.
> 
> ...


Yeah your right the new Lelith model is pretty hot


----------

